

Surface Pro 3 Can Do It All – Maybe Even Lift the Windows 8 Curse - smacktoward
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/if-you-had-to-be-a-tragic-mythological-figure-86496376264.html

======
hfern
The surface line of products were actually a pleasure to use for me. I would
say that the reason that they are not catching on is that Ms has utterly
terrible marketing for it.

Honestly, whoever though that viewers want to see a commercial with a bunch of
college kids clicking and clacking the stand on a table in unison instead of
showing the actual strengths of the surface being used needs to be fired.

------
cupofjoakim
In my experience it's not the hardware that's the problem. On my office's
surface 2 pro it feels awesome, but windows 8 lowers the experience greatly.
W8 is confusing for first time touch users and nothing feels self explanatory.

For someone who expected a tablet experience it's not good either. It's more
of a laptop with a touchscreen than a tablet. One example would be the
updates. When I recently reset the surface I had 85 updates to install. While
this is fine on a pc, it's not an expected experience on a tablet. You'd want
it simpler, with one update to cover them all. Maybe also a version number to
make support easier.

I think microsoft should rethink their concept.

------
axilmar
It seems like the best of both worlds. I'd really like to buy one of these
devices. I really do need a laptop and a tablet with me, depending on the use
case.

~~~
Casseres
In that case, I recommend the Lenovo Thinkpad Yoga (not the Ideapad Yoga). I
own one, and I think it's the perfect device for Windows 8.1.

